# Ever been brutally, brutally overtaken?



## 007 (30 Aug 2010)

Today I was out on an 18 miler, a hilly route around my town, on the most demanding of the uphills on the way back - btw, it was hot today in Scotland - Africa hot - I was struggling trying to spin in a low gear I thought I was going OK, when what I can only describe as a man machine on a trek road bike whipped past me, the android said something along the lines of how nice the weather was - to which I was only able to grunt something affirmatively. He then shot up the hill and disappeared out of sight - and I mean out of sight! This guy was still in the saddle as he roared past! 

Damn - my fitness is nowhere near as good as I thought. I have much to work on. 

Ever been completely dropped by someone in such a dramatic fashion?

I need to work on hills, I need to lose more weight, I need to get sponsorship to own a carbon fibre featherweight machine. Much to do...


----------



## iAmiAdam (30 Aug 2010)

007 said:


> I need to get sponsorship to own a carbon fibre featherweight machine. Much to do...





No, Learn how to do it with heavy machinery and laugh as others watch in amazement as you roar past them on a clunky machine. That's the way I learnt to do things.


----------



## amnesia (30 Aug 2010)

LOL - I was out on a ride in the New Forest a couple of weekends ago and we came across a chap on an old single speed with mudguards and a rack. He flew past the lot of us up Thorney Hill like we were standing still !

Had him on the way down the other side though, only for him to do the same again up the next hill


----------



## killiekosmos (30 Aug 2010)

007 said:


> , it was hot today in Scotland - Africa hot -


After I read this your tale lost all credibility


----------



## snorri (30 Aug 2010)

It was so hot in Scotland today that I was pleased to see a friend at the roadside which gave me the opportunity to stop for a chat. He is an elderly bachelor, also a cyclist, but slightly unreconstructed with regard to womens lib, girl power etc. he was relating a recent incident where a young lady on a bicycle had overtaken him as he cycled into town.
That was his story, he had been overtaken by a woman.......oh the shame of it, he's scarred for life.


----------



## rosscbrown (30 Aug 2010)

I was out a few weeks ago having just got a new bike. I was starting to feel somewhat fit, taking the bike out every day and all that. Anyway, I was writing along at about 18mph, fairly pleased with myself when a pack of cyclists overtook me. No effort on their part. So demoralising to see them speed off into the distance.

In my defence they did have a Range Rover support vehicle driving out front for them to draft behind and a sprinter van to the rear to carry all their kit. Alright for some, I had a slight headwind and a heavy backpack on my rack!


----------



## snorri (31 Aug 2010)

Just remembered an overtake last year, when I was about 2 miles from home after a 40 mile run. Guy came up behind me silently and slid past with ease. As I was close to home I thought I would put a spurt on and at least keep up with him on my final leg, but no hope. Turned out there was a checkpoint around the next corner and I stopped to yarn with the observers there, they told me the guy that overtook me had cycled 100 miles before overtaking me after a mere 40.


----------



## Steve H (31 Aug 2010)

I'm a little bit fitter now, but when I was starting out on the bike last March, I was ascending a hill on my MTB in the ultra-low gear that it has. I was plodding along quite nicely when a jogger gently passed me on the pavement.

Oh the shame





Fortunately I'm a bit stronger now and it hasn't happened again since then.


----------



## jimboalee (31 Aug 2010)

I was on the final section of a Midlands Mesh 100 yesterday between Alcester and Solihull. Two youngsters ( twenty somethings ) came past me on their carbon Treks as I rode away from the Mapleborough Green Island. They gave me a cheery 'hello' as they passed. They were wearing all the proper clothing… black socks, what's that all about?

They went ahead about 30 yds in front. As we started to climb Gorcot Hill, a 6%er about half a mile long, they slowed right down and put their bikes in inner ring and almost largest sprocket. I wasn't going to prat about up a 6% hill at less than 10 mph.

The first guy I road past gave an embarrassed chuckle 'cus I was on my Dawes Giro 500 with full mudguards, prob half a stone heavier than his bike. The guy who had taken the lead was standing up. He fell apart when I overtook. 



I'll claim both these as a 'Proper' scalp. They were both younger than me and riding lighter bikes


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (31 Aug 2010)

007 said:


> Today I was out on an 18 miler, a hilly route around my town, on the most demanding of the uphills on the way back - btw, it was hot today in Scotland - Africa hot - I was struggling trying to spin in a low gear I thought I was going OK, when what I can only describe as a man machine on a trek road bike whipped past me, the android said something along the lines of how nice the weather was - to which I was only able to grunt something affirmatively. He then shot up the hill and disappeared out of sight - and I mean out of sight! This guy was still in the saddle as he roared past!
> 
> Damn - my fitness is nowhere near as good as I thought. I have much to work on.
> 
> ...



I just wish I could say that rider was me


----------



## jimboalee (31 Aug 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I was on the final section of a Midlands Mesh 100 yesterday between Alcester and Solihull. Two youngsters ( twenty somethings ) came past me on their carbon Treks as I rode away from the Mapleborough Green Island. They gave me a cheery 'hello' as they passed. They were wearing all the proper clothing… black socks, what's that all about?
> 
> They went ahead about 30 yds in front. As we started to climb Gorcot Hill, a 6%er about half a mile long, they slowed right down and put their bikes in inner ring and almost largest sprocket. I wasn't going to prat about up a 6% hill at less than 10 mph.
> 
> ...



If either of you two are reading this, sorry. You have to have more than a light bike to ride up hills


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I was on the final section of a Midlands Mesh 100 yesterday between Alcester and Solihull. Two youngsters ( twenty somethings ) came past me on their carbon Treks as I rode away from the Mapleborough Green Island. They gave me a cheery 'hello' as they passed. They were wearing all the proper clothing… black socks, what's that all about?
> 
> They went ahead about 30 yds in front. As we started to climb Gorcot Hill, a 6%er about half a mile long, they slowed right down and put their bikes in inner ring and almost largest sprocket. I wasn't going to prat about up a 6% hill at less than 10 mph.
> 
> ...




You may have noticed that this thread is asking for stories about being scalped whereas as yours is about how you scalped someone else. Did you read the OP properly or did you just want to boost your fragile self esteem a bit?


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2010)

Yesterday I got over taken by a female  OK she was half my age _(I think everybody is half my age)  _


----------



## jimboalee (31 Aug 2010)

rich p said:


> You may have noticed that this thread is asking for stories about being scalped whereas as yours is about how you scalped someone else. Did you read the OP properly or did you just want to boost your fragile self esteem a bit?



Yup. I'm pretty damned pleased with myself whacking up a 6% at 400 Watts at 55 miles into a 63 mile short run.

It was just a shame those two other guys couldn't keep up.


----------



## DavieB (31 Aug 2010)

rich p said:


> You may have noticed that this thread is asking for stories about being scalped whereas as yours is about how you scalped someone else. Did you read the OP properly or did you just want to boost your fragile self esteem a bit?



I seen Jimboalees name post on this thread, and just knew he wasn't posting to say he had been scalped


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Aug 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Yup. I'm pretty damned pleased with myself whacking up a 6%* at 400 Watts* at 55 miles into a 63 mile short run.



That one of them electric bikes then?


----------



## jimboalee (31 Aug 2010)

There are rules for 'Scalping'.

1/ & 2/. The riders involved must be riding the same stretch of road on the same day.

Apart from these obvious two, other rules include,

3/ The riders must be riding the same distance over the same route.
4/ The 'Scalper' must be older.
5/ The 'Scalper' must be riding a heavier bike.

Being overtaken by a pair of youngsters having a 10 mile jolly when you're 50 miles into a 100km pop is not a 'Scalp'. Nor is mine a scalp due to our different routes.


I'll admit to everyone a 'Brutal overtake' ( not a scalp 'cus Gavin is younger than me ) I suffered on a 200 Audax. The organiser Gavin left the start 30 minutes after everyone else. He rode passed me before the second control at 100 km. I didn't see him again, except at the finish where he was accepting the Brevet cards off the riders.


----------



## kewb (31 Aug 2010)

loch winnoch to beith road saturday by about 300 cars lorries and vans ,

dumbest cycle path layout ever imho ,
aproaching on the road from loch winnoch (as directed by cycle route signs )
you cross a roundabout only to find if you stayed with the traffic flow you would be quicker and safer as the suggested route takes you through someones front garden (im not joking they have a please shut gate behind you sign )and two gates for a whole 20yards before ending on the road you just came off , madness sheer madness i tell ye lol .


----------



## amaferanga (31 Aug 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I was on the final section of a Midlands Mesh 100 yesterday between Alcester and Solihull. Two youngsters ( twenty somethings ) came past me on their carbon Treks as I rode away from the Mapleborough Green Island. They gave me a cheery 'hello' as they passed. They were wearing all the proper clothing… black socks, what's that all about?
> 
> They went ahead about 30 yds in front. As we started to climb Gorcot Hill, a 6%er about half a mile long, they slowed right down and put their bikes in inner ring and almost largest sprocket. I wasn't going to prat about up a 6% hill at less than 10 mph.
> 
> ...



Have you considered that they may have been on a training ride where they keep to a particular HR or power zone and therefore don't attack hills?

Of course they may have just been crap cyclists.....


----------



## sadjack (31 Aug 2010)

Ah being overtaken by a lady.....

Last winter I was struggling up this hill, a young lady cycled out from a road to my right, as she drew alongside me she started to chat, all cheery and full of the joys of cycling.

I am afraid my bumbling gasping replies were lost to her as she continued up the hill to be lost to sight.


----------



## 007 (31 Aug 2010)

kewb said:


> loch winnoch to beith road saturday by about 300 cars lorries and vans ,
> 
> dumbest cycle path layout ever imho ,
> aproaching on the road from loch winnoch (as directed by cycle route signs )
> you cross a roundabout only to find if you stayed with the traffic flow you would be quicker and safer as the suggested route takes you through someones front garden (im not joking they have a please shut gate behind you sign )and two gates for a whole 20yards before ending on the road you just came off , madness sheer madness i tell ye lol .



Kewb - are you from the Beith / Lochwinnoch area? Are you a roadie? 

BTW - I hasten to add you are not under suspicion for my brutal overtaking - just wondering where you are based?


----------



## kewb (31 Aug 2010)

007 said:


> Kewb - are you from the Beith / Lochwinnoch area?  Are you a roadie?
> 
> BTW - I hasten to add you are not under suspicion for my brutal overtaking - just wondering where you  are based?



im from stewarton thats just one of my regular routes , i usually do a loop via kilwinning straight up to the loch and head back via the road .


----------



## pash (31 Aug 2010)

Entered my first 25 mile TT this year with the local club. Its a flat course (Essex) and I turned up on my road bike with clip on aero bars. Riders were started with 1 min intervals. Only a 2-up and a single rider behind me.
set off at full speed to be caught by the pair after about 2 miles. Then the guy who started 2 mins behind me comes past after 4 miles like I was at a standstill. I was doing 22mph so not the fastest but not too slow either. He disappeared up the road and I didn't see him again. I did a1:12 so well pleased for a 1st go. The guy that blitzed me did 51 minutes !!!
Found out after his name is Alex Dowsett and he was training for the Euro champs which I think he won. 
does that count?


----------



## BrumJim (31 Aug 2010)

Yes - by a full TT bike through Alvechurch. McWobble and I were left as though standing, despite cruising along the right side of the 20 mile/h level. First thing we knew of it was when he was ahead, having passed by with an almost imperceptible hum.

Fortunately we had done the same to a child on a BMX earlier, so didn't feel too humiliated.


----------



## simon_adams_uk (31 Aug 2010)

As with the poster above - TTs are great for being brutally overtaken.... my finest (or worst) was starting a minute ahead of Mike Hutchinson (National Champion) and being overtaken within the first mile of a 10!


----------



## PpPete (31 Aug 2010)

numbnuts said:


> Yesterday I got over taken by a female  OK she was half my age _(I think everybody is half my age)  _



My wife ALWAYS overtakes me up hills.... and no she's not half my age either


----------



## gavintc (31 Aug 2010)

My wife and I have developed a tag team overtake. I do the hard work catching a cyclist, with her tucked onto my wheel. As we get to the rider to be overtaken, she pulls out and blasts past. We have noted that Italian pride does like not being overtaken by a woman and it always produces a response. I then take the lead and hopefully we can pull away; denting an Italian ego. Good fun and it makes a training ride just that little bit more enjoyable.


----------



## L.E.D. (31 Aug 2010)

Being scalped was the reason i bought a road bike was giving it my all out on the road with my mtb when 2 roadies passed me with effortless ease. Got home and told the wife " I just have to get me one of those "






If we are going to talk about TT's then getting passed by a tricycle before the turn is my crowning glory.


----------



## mark barker (31 Aug 2010)

I'm overtaken almost everytime I go out... You get used to it!


----------



## rb58 (31 Aug 2010)

How about being scalped by a Garmin? My mate was slow up one hill the Garmin went into auto pause as it couldn't detect he was actually moving.


----------



## NormanD (31 Aug 2010)

Many times by the same person on the same day, mostly by fellow CC member Annedonnelly and a strong tail wind


----------



## Leah (31 Aug 2010)

I've got used to it lol. Lots of serious bikers around here with decent bikes


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2010)

I got scalped by a bee but Origamist said that they can get up to 20 mph which made me feel better!


----------



## L.E.D. (31 Aug 2010)

Looks as if it means buzzziness





Sorry


----------



## automatic_jon (31 Aug 2010)

Monday I was scalped by a stoat. Although I was climbing Harvesting Lane in Hampshire for the second time that day, frankly my pet cactus could have passed me by that point.


----------



## BearPear (1 Sep 2010)

Oh, hell yeah. I was spinning (& sweating) away in my granny gear when a guy with a toddler on a seat on the back of his bike sailed past. About 50 yrds later an elderly jogger came by. Not my finest hour.

I got a road bike last week, and find the hills easier - looking for MY first scalp now! Lookout all you toddler-carriers out there!


----------



## Ranger (3 Sep 2010)

Lets see, passed by a jogger (I had him on the flat though), overtaken by a woman (on several occasions) in jeans and flowery blouse, owned by a chap who must have been 70 if he was a day.

All in all, brutally overtaken oh yes


----------



## pash (7 Sep 2010)

Got scalped again on Saturday. Was 50km into the bike section of the Vitruvian triathlon going up the Rutland Ripple when a small girl came past dancing on her pedals followed by 2 gentlemen of mature age trying to catch up with her. I was in granny gear grinding along at 8mph and was left for dead by them. The small girl was wearing team GB kit though so I have an excuse.


----------



## HLaB (7 Sep 2010)

I never really bother about scalping, you never know if somebody on their way back from a 100 miler or pacing their self at the start of a 150 miler. Occasionally though I suffer from that must overtake mentality (scalping by any other name)


----------



## Vikeonabike (7 Sep 2010)

This Sorry tale happened on Saturday, it's taken me this long to get over it!
Coming home, hitting the top of short steep incline a bloke in his early 60s on an old Raleigh clunker breezes up beside me and enquires after my health....I told him it wasn't good, really struggling. "Thought so" said he. "First time I've ever caught up with anybody in full cycling kit!". I was just about to reply when were both passed by a bloke on the oldest MTB you've ever seen, carrying more luggage than the average Nepalese Sherpa. Old Bloke goes after the MTB leaving me puffing and anting in thier wake.
OK I was tired, I felt crap....But it doesn't make it any easier to accept!


----------



## gbb (7 Sep 2010)

I've always said, as a reasonably fit 50+ year old, i could fairly rattle along and dont get scalped that often...but i do remember puffing up a paticular hill, a guy came up from behind, we chatted for a few minutes...then he just sailed off  ...seemingly effortlessly  

Ah well....


----------



## screenman (7 Sep 2010)

Not sure if this one counts, 12 miles into Louth Hilly TT and going down Scamblesby hill fast in fact too fast for my liking, bike wobbling and shaking like made and me doing the same all this with the brakes applied, to be overtaken by Geoff Platts who was still pedaling.


----------



## Hont (7 Sep 2010)

I was once passed by a young chap in full GB kit up a short steep incline going over the canal. Now if I'm feeling fresh I can power over said incline, but he was going about 20mph and as he passed me he gave a nod and I noticed that he was still breathing through his nose.

Not technically a scalp as I was actually stopped on the bridge waiting for my other half to granny her way up to the top, but that's a moot point because I would have been royally humiliated if he had just turned up a few moments earlier.


----------



## marcw (7 Sep 2010)

coming down the Ventoux I was trying to get to 50mph. A cycle team overtook me like I was standing still, all in a line about 2 inches apart, balls of steel. 
On a sportive we had to keep stopping to keep our group together and a bloke in his 70s or 80s kept passing us on a Moulton. Some of our group were on expensive road bikes and the sight of the tiny wheeled Moulton going past was pretty funny.


----------



## leaner learner (7 Sep 2010)

Well it's still early days for me so I'm used to getting passed pretty regularly although I've started to do a bit of passing myself which whilst meaningless is nonetheless pleasing  !

One incident that does spring to mind though is when I was going up a slight incline (which at the time I thought of as a hill) a few months ago. I was passed by two guys chatting with each other who just coasted past as I was putting in max effort in a middleish gear. Now that isn't too stunning in itself but the fact that the inside of the 2 tapped me on the @rse to let me know they were there before nodding to me somewhat threw me  !?!?!

Now my legs and backside are not really the type to attract attention - being a skinny fecker my cycling shorts are almost like baggy jeans - so I was left to assume that this may not be a unique occurence. Can anyone confirm??


----------



## awfulquiet (7 Sep 2010)

Butally overtaken uphill? Yes..

Downhill? NEVER!


----------



## beastie (7 Sep 2010)

awfulquiet said:


> Butally overtaken uphill? Yes..
> 
> Downhill? NEVER!




+1 

that's what happens when you mountain biked in your youth.


----------

